# Won’t see this now a days, 1934…



## rdwings926

My dad Lowen (right) and his best friend (Don Janneck) pheasant hunt in present day west Wyandotte 1934, dogs in background. Amazing a cpl 9YO can take the dogs and bag a pair each. Gotta love Don’s gun is almost as tall as he is. I wouldn’t think it would be possible for them to head out on there own in this present era.


----------



## Martin Looker

Those were the really good old days


----------



## aacosta

More of an accepted lifestyle back then. People knew more where their food came from


----------



## bobberbill

I had a 410 when I was 12. Hunted by myself and shot at anything that flew or ran. Missed most everything, but learned a lot on my own.


----------



## 22 Chuck

And the pheasants were everywhere!!!!


----------



## fishmark

I was hunting by myself at 9 years old. Rabbits, squirrels and pheasants. I had to stay on the sq mile. Driving at 12 years old.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Great pic! Def doesn’t happen like this anymore. Love the Tigers shirt your dad is wearing too


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

rdwings926 said:


> I wouldn’t think it would be possible for them to head out on there own in this present era.



Great post and it brings back fond pheasant hunting memories circa. 1960 or so. Me and two high-school buddies were always looking for a place to pheasant hunt close to home and what better place than on the outlying grounds of Detroit Metro. Airport and especially the runways seldom used by the Michigan Air National Guard. We found a spot to crawl under a cyclone fence, push "Sadie" and "Boy" thru, followed by our shotguns and then the three of us. Lotta' roosters around and surprisingly we never got caught or chased out. We used to drive out there in a family 1960-1961 (?) red Ford Falcoooon . A driver, one front seat passenger and one guy in the back seat with the two bird dogs. We all had 16 ga. shotguns ( Hunters Arms SxS, Remington M31, Mossberg Bolt-Action ) and not much money but Clem, who owned Wyoming Hardware on Wyoming Ave. in Dearborn, would break open a box of Peter's 2 9/16" paper # 6 shot shells and sell us piecemeal the number of shells we had enough money for - try that at today's Cabela's or Dunham's . They had a rolled crimp and to this day I can still see the "2 9/16 #6" printed on the yellow over wad.









I wouldn't trade those days for a free pheasant hunt in a fancy-schmancy Dakota hunting lodge.


9mm Hi-Power


----------



## General Ottsc

My dad used to have a favorite spot in Brighton for rabbits back in the 60's. Him and his buddies would limit out every weekend. I think he said last time he checked it was a subdivision or a strip mall.

He also had a spot out in Shelby Twp too which is now a subdivision. It's a shame.


----------



## Martin Looker

We had it easy because we lived on a farm. I bought my first gun at 9 years old. It was a single shot 22 but I learned to make head shots and even managed to few birds with it.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

My Grandfather and father would hunt in the cornfields around Saginaw for pheasants. Now those fields are paved over. They would also back in the 50's and early 60's, would drive from Saginaw to Allegan for the 5am drawing for the goose hunt at the Allegan High Banks. Just a different time and hunting. Then they did not have to go to South Dakota to hunt pheasants.


----------



## Mohl

Martin Looker said:


> We had it easy because we lived on a farm.


Never have I heard that before.....


----------



## General Ottsc

MILONEWOLF said:


> My Grandfather and father would hunt in the cornfields around Saginaw for pheasants. Now those fields are paved over. They would also back in the 50's and early 60's, would drive from Saginaw to Allegan for the 5am drawing for the goose hunt at the Allegan High Banks. Just a different time and hunting. Then they did not have to go to South Dakota to hunt pheasants.


My great grandma had a farm around Munger and my grandpa bought 5 acres across the street from her to hunt pheasant. He said pheasant hunting was his favorite thing to do. My grandma has an old picture of her and her sister in law posing next to a bunch of pheasants with a couple of break open shotguns laid out next to the pheasant. It's a neat picture.
My dad and I drove by the farm some years back. It's still there if I remember right.


----------



## Justin

I grew up on a 80 acre beef farm surrounded by old orchards and crick bottoms. It used to be loaded with pheasants, rabbits and deer. It was the best place a kid could ask for to grow up. Our neighbors were mostly old members of the same family of apple farmers. We had free access to all of that property and we were treated like family. Those dear old people are now gone and people from the city bought up the farms and refuse access to all. Some of it has been leased. Deer are now the only game hunted there. Same old story.


----------



## rdwings926

MILONEWOLF said:


> My Grandfather and father would hunt in the cornfields around Saginaw for pheasants. Now those fields are paved over. They would also back in the 50's and early 60's, would drive from Saginaw to Allegan for the 5am drawing for the goose hunt at the Allegan High Banks. Just a different time and hunting. Then they did not have to go to South Dakota to hunt pheasants.


When pops was young he had a uncle who had 2000 acre farm in the Saginaw vally, he would hitchike and work the summer there prior to the war (in the late 30's). I
can only remember being there once, I was around 6 so 1964 perhaps, corn as far as the eye could see.


----------



## Divers Down

As a kid I would lean my 20ga bolt action outside the hardware store and pick up more shells, a coke and some beef jerky.
Do that now and id have a dozen people call the cops on me.
Just sad for kids now.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

aacosta said:


> More of an accepted lifestyle back then. People knew more where their food came from


And most times guns were considered as "tools", not "weapons".


----------



## dbortola

Awesome stories. I would take off school and go with my pops and uncles and buddies up to the thumb in the later '60's, Croswell, Memphis, Brown City, Cass City, Lexington. I can recall Mort Neff ruining Memphis after the opening day by doing his show from Memphis calling the pheasant capital of the Great Lakes. The next weekend it was packed with hunters! One lasting memory I had was my dad and I walking a field on the last day of the season in Rochester, right off Squirrel road when I was 7 or 8. Pushed a field to the end and right at the road the biggest rooster I ever saw cackled his way skyward, snow flying everywhere. My dad was crashing a brush pile (loved his rabbits) and dropped that rooster 5 feet in front of me. I had a BB gun and it was flopping around and I dispatched it with a few BB's right to the noggin. First bird I ever "shot". My grandparents house was right on Big Beaver and I used to take Pierre their 1/2 poodle/Cocker in the field behind their rabbit coop (Italian families always grew there own rabbits for dinner) and that pup would put up bird after bird even catching a few that made it to a great rabbit/pheasant stew. Traded that BB gun for a bolt action, 3 shell 20ga and got my first bird when I was 12. Upgraded to an H&R, 30" pump gun that I still have in my gun safe.


----------



## Fissshh On!

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Great post and it brings back fond pheasant hunting memories circa. 1960 or so. Me and two high-school buddies were always looking for a place to pheasant hunt close to home and what better place than on the outlying grounds of Detroit Metro. Airport and especially the runways seldom used by the Michigan Air National Guard. We found a spot to crawl under a cyclone fence, push "Sadie" and "Boy" thru, followed by our shotguns and then the three of us. Lotta' roosters around and surprisingly we never got caught or chased out. We used to drive out there in a family 1960-1961 (?) red Ford Falcoooon . A driver, one front seat passenger and one guy in the back seat with the two bird dogs. We all had 16 ga. shotguns ( Hunters Arms SxS, Remington M31, Mossberg Bolt-Action ) and not much money but Clem, who owned Wyoming Hardware on Wyoming Ave. in Dearborn, would break open a box of Peter's 2 9/16" paper # 6 shot shells and sell us piecemeal the number of shells we had enough money for - try that at today's Cabela's or Dunham's . They had a rolled crimp and to this day I can still see the "2 9/16 #6" printed on the yellow over wad.
> View attachment 782167
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trade those days for a free pheasant hunt in a fancy-schmancy Dakota hunting lodge.
> 
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


I’ve got a couple of old boxes like that, I think they were my grandpa’s. The price on the 20 gauge shells is $2.95.


----------



## dbortola

Wonder how they would shoot today? I had a box of 16ga Winchester shells from back in the late '80's so 30+ yrs old that I used at a trap range with a '50 Stevens SxS and they all fired well. I inherited 3 of those SxS 16ga guns if anyone may be interested.


----------

